# Is this asbestos? Should I be concerned?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hard to tell for sure from those pictures, one looks like rock wool, another looks like blown in fiberglass.
Only way to know for sure is to have it tested.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

Here is another pic:












Would taking some of the stuff out and taking a pic on a table help?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Doesn't appear to be but if you are concerned, get it tested.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

"Is it asbestos" has been asked dozens of times on this forum in the last five years. The answer is always the same. It is IMPOSSIBLE to tell visually whether any product has asbestos in it. The only way to make a determination is to take a sample to licensed laboratory and have it tested,m generally used a special microscope. Over the last 100 years, thousands of different products have used asbestos, including numerous types of building material and insulation. If you want to know, get it tested.


----------



## troyks (Feb 17, 2015)

Test each material, that is indeed the only way to know. I sent two samples of materials from my house into Western Analytical and for $50 I had an email the same night they received them with test results along with percentage of asbestos in the one positive sample.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

I was thinking of visiting the doctor and asking for a chest x-ray.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ghary said:


> I was thinking of visiting the doctor and asking for a chest x-ray.


Have you been sleeping in the attic? If not, no reason to do so as a result of what is up there.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

The hole is right next to my bed, I had it sealed up like this for 3 months:


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

I grabbed some out, here is a pic. The insulation is about the size of a CD.
(The full size can be opened up if you click on the pic.)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That appears to be blown in fiberglass and you aren't getting any real exposure through that cardboard and tape. You are fine. Trust me. 

The folks that have suffered from asbestos got exposed to a whole bunch of it and the folks that have the most systemic problems from their exposure were smokers. 

Do you drink or smoke. If so, you are at far greater risk from that.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

That is good to hear. 

I am going to have to repair that hole before winter comes, I was thinking of wearing a mask and cleaning it out and then replacing the insulation with the pink stuff that I seen at Home Depot. How does that sound?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds fine. Be sure to have proper PPE (Personal Protective Equipment) on and you should be good.


----------



## MechAdvantage (Jul 5, 2015)

Opps, didnt mean to post, dont know how to get rid of this


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

MechAdvantage said:


> Opps, didnt mean to post, dont know how to get rid of this


Never. It's here forever and will signify your misdeed for eternity. 

Just kidding. I am sure the moderators will delete. 

Happy Sunday.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

ghary, 

First, A chest x-ray will not show if you've been exposed to asbestos. If you are having health issues then certainly see a doctor. But you can't detect asbestos with a chest x-ray.

Second, stop messing with it and disturbing it. Don't remove it or disturb it until you've had it tested. 

Finally, if it is asbestos please hire a professional asbestos abatement company to remove it and don't attempt to do it yourself unless you spend a lot of time determining how to properly contain and remove it in a manner that protects you and prevents it from being dispersed into your house. This is not a matter of just putting on a good dust mask and raking it up and packing it in trash bags. There are very impotant measures you must take to protect yourself and others.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

ghary said:


> That is good to hear.
> 
> I am going to have to repair that hole before winter comes, I was thinking of wearing a mask and cleaning it out and then replacing the insulation with the pink stuff that I seen at Home Depot. How does that sound?


assuming it doesn't contain asbestos arguable there is no compelling reason to remove it. You could throw "pink stuff" on top of it. Just be sure its unfaced pink stuff as you do not want a vapor barrier over the top of that insulation. If you do remove it get "pink stuff" with a face (vapor barrier) and put that side down toward the living space. you could even throw the old stuff back on top.


----------

